# Mam tu mieszkać.



## elroy

Cześć,

To jest zdanie z dialogu w mojej książce, ale nie wiem, co znaczy, bo nie jest tłumaczenie. 

_*Dobry wieczór._
_*Dobry wieczór._
_*Jestem X. Mam tu mieszkać._
_*Tak, jest pan na liście. Proszę paszport._

Ta rozmowa ma miejsce w recepcji hotelu studenckiego. Jak się mówi "mam tu mieszkać" po angielsku? Też możecie odpowiadać po polsku, jeśli chcecie. 

Bardzo dziękuję.


----------



## iwi

jeśli pytasz co to znaczy po angielsku, to siłą rzeczy musze ci po angielsku odpowiedzieć 

I am to live here
or
I am about to live here


----------



## Thomas1

Or: I'm supposed to live here.


elroy said:


> Cześć,
> 
> To jest zdanie z dialogu w mojej książce, ale nie wiem, co znaczy, bo nie jest tłumaczenie pzetłumaczone or nie ma tłumaczenia.
> 
> _*Dobry wieczór._
> _*Dobry wieczór._
> _*Jestem X. Mam tu mieszkać._
> _*Tak, jest pan na liście. Proszę paszport._
> 
> Ta rozmowa ma miejsce w recepcji hotelu studenckiego akademika (although hotel studencki is understandable and doesn't even jar on ears everyone uses akademik, at least where I live). Jak się mówi "mam tu mieszkać" po angielsku? Też możecie--> Możecie też (sounds better) odpowiadać po polsku, jeśli chcecie.
> 
> Bardzo dziękuję.


 

Tom


----------



## elroy

Iwi, I meant that you could explain the meaning in Polish if you wanted to. 

Thank you both for your answers. That's what I suspected the sentence meant, but I wanted confirmation.

I'm interested in this structure (_mieć_ + infinitive). Can it be used with any verb (or most verbs)? Are there other shades of meanings that it could have besides "to be supposed to do" or "to be expected to do"?

Could you perhaps provide a couple examples?

Thomas, dziękuję za poprawki.


----------



## dn88

elroy said:


> Iwi, I meant that you could explain the meaning in Polish if you wanted to.
> 
> Thank you both for your answers. That's what I suspected the sentence meant, but I wanted confirmation.
> 
> I'm interested in this structure (_mieć_ + infinitive). Can it be used with any verb (or most verbs)? Are there other shades of meanings that it could have besides "to be supposed to do" or "to be expected to do"?
> 
> Could you perhaps provide a couple examples?
> 
> Thomas, dziękuję za poprawki.



Sometimes "mieć + infinitive" acquires the meaning of "have to (must)" (chiefly in the imperative), for instance:

_Masz__ to zrobić! Tylko bez wymówek!

_But I think in the example above_ "Masz to zrobić!" _has a very close meaning to_ "I order you to do this!" _(somehow it expresses one's will).

Now I cannot think of a verb it shouldn't be used with, personally, I doubt if there is any. It can even be used with "mieć"  although sounds quite awkward:

_Masz to mieć._

Anyway, it can be heard in informal speech.

Hope this helps you somehow.


----------



## arturolczykowski

"Masz mieć" nie jest całkiem taką dziwną konstrukcją, często słyszy się ją, jak wspomniałeś, w nieformalnych rozmowach:

-masz moją kasę?
-Nie, jeszcze nie.
-Masz ją mieć na piątek!


----------



## Thomas1

elroy said:


> Iwi, I meant that you could explain the meaning in Polish if you wanted to.
> 
> Thank you both for your answers. That's what I suspected the sentence meant, but I wanted confirmation.
> 
> I'm interested in this structure (_mieć_ + infinitive). Can it be used with any verb (or most verbs)? Are there other shades of meanings that it could have besides "to be supposed to do" or "to be expected to do"?
> 
> Could you perhaps provide a couple examples?
> 
> Thomas, dziękuję za poprawki.


The one I can think of is when you use it to express that someone has allegedly done something in the past (but you don't know/are not sure whether they have or not):
_Poseł miał przejechać z prędkością 200km/h przez środek miasta._
The MP has allegedly gone/is said to have gone thorugh the center of the city at 200km/h.

_Dziewczyna miała powiedzieć, że nie chciała się angażować w przedsięwzięcie i że zmusili ją do udziału w całym procederze._
The girl is believed to have said that she didn't want to get involved in the affair and that they persuaded her to partaking in the whole business.

It is quite often (but not solely) used in TV reports.



arturolczykowski said:


> "Masz mieć" nie jest całkiem taką dziwną konstrukcją, często słyszy się ją, jak wspomniałeś, w nieformalnych rozmowach:
> 
> -masz moją kasę?
> -Nie, jeszcze nie.
> -Masz ją mieć na piątek!


Jak dla mnie to cała rozmowa brzmi dość ostro i rzekłbym bardzo nieformalnie. 


Tom


----------



## elroy

dn88 said:


> _Masz__ to zrobić! Tylko bez wymówek!_





arturolczykowski said:


> -masz moją kasę?
> -Nie, jeszcze nie.
> -Masz ją mieć na piątek!


 These two uses exist in English as well:

-You have to do it! (You must do it!)
-You have to have it on/by Friday! 


Thomas1 said:


> _Poseł miał przejechać z prędkością 200km/h przez środek miasta._
> The MP has allegedly gone/is said to have gone thorugh the center of the city at 200km/h.
> 
> _Dziewczyna miała powiedzieć, że nie chciała się angażować w przedsięwzięcie i że zmusili ją do udziału w całym procederze._
> The girl is believed to have said that she didn't want to get involved in the affair and that they persuaded her to partaking in the whole business.


 This, however, is different. "To have" would not be used in English this way. Very interesting. (Well, we could say "she is supposed to have..." but that's different.)


----------



## Thomas1

elroy said:


> [...]
> This, however, is different. "To have" would not be used in English this way. Very interesting. (Well, we could say "she is supposed to have..." but that's different.)


I suppose there are at least a few ways to translate this into English as I haven't come across its counterpart in it so far, but never say never... perhaps someone else has.


Tom


----------



## Piotr_WRF

Wouldn't _shall_ be a "universal" way to express it?


----------



## elroy

Piotr_WRF said:


> Wouldn't _shall_ be a "universal" way to express it?


 No.  I don't see how it would be.


----------



## Piotr_WRF

elroy said:


> No.  I don't see how it would be.


Maybe I am misguided by the German counterpart _sollen_, which would be a catch-all translation for this expression.


----------



## elroy

Piotr_WRF said:


> Maybe I am misguided by the German counterpart _sollen_, which would be a catch-all translation for this expression.


 Ah...danke schön!  Das ist *sehr* behilflich.  

Zwar würde man höchstwahrscheinlich nicht in jedem Zusammenhang "sollen" verwenden, in dem dieses "mieć" im Polnischen verwendet wird, aber dank deiner Anmerkung verstehe ich ganz klar die Idee, die dahinter steckt!


----------

